
The Monsanto Papers: MDL Glyphosate Cancer Case Key Documents and Analysis - Natsu
https://usrtk.org/pesticides/mdl-monsanto-glyphosate-cancer-case-key-documents-analysis/
======
Natsu
This is some more directly sourced information as a follow-up to the prior
story on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14659301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14659301)

The email that was the subject of the previous story is in this dump, in a
thread starting on p. 99 of this PDF: [https://usrtk.org/wp-
content/uploads/2017/03/JessRowlandseri...](https://usrtk.org/wp-
content/uploads/2017/03/JessRowlandseries.pdf)

Below is a quick transcription of the email referenced in the prior article:

===

Hey- cc'ing Jen

So...Jess called me out of the blue this morning:

"We have enough to sustain our conclusions. Don't need gene tox or epi. The
only thing is the cheminova study with the sarcoma in mice- we have that study
now and its conclusions are irrelevant (bc at limit dose...?) I am the chair
of the CARC and my folks are running this process for glyphosate in reg
review. I have called a CARC meeting in June..."

Also, Jess called to ask for a contact name at ATSDR. I passed on Jesslyn's
email. He told me no coordination is going on and he wanted to establish some
saying "If I can kill this I should get a medal". However, don't get your
hopes up, I doubt EPA and Jess can kill this; but it's good to know they are
going to actually make the effort now to coordinate due to our pressing and
their shared concern that ATSDR is consistent in its conclusions w EPA.

    
    
      Dan Jenkins
      U.S. Agency Lead
    
      Regulatory Affairs
      Monsasnto Company
      1300 I St., NW
      Suite 450 East
      Washington, DC 20005
    
      Office: 202-383-2851
      Cell: 571-732-6575

